# Half of Detroit's Mayoral candidates are felons



## Hanafuda (Aug 19, 2017)

I just found this so pathetically funny and sad, had to share it.

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne...oral-candidates-felony-convictions/104244406/



> _Detroit_ — Half of the eight mayoral hopefuls on Detroit’s primary ballot next week have been convicted of felony crimes involving drugs, assault or weapons, a Detroit News analysis shows.





> First-time contender Donna Marie Pitts, 58, has multiple felony convictions dating back to 1977, according to court records in Wayne and Oakland counties.





> In 1977, Pitts was convicted of receiving and concealing a stolen 1977 Oldsmobile. She was sentenced to a year of probation.
> 
> A decade later, she was charged with two counts of assault with intent to murder and two firearm offenses in connection with two separate shooting incidents on March 24, 1987, Detroit Recorder’s Court records say.
> 
> ...




I mean, c'mon Detroit, give her a chance! I mean sure, there _was_ that 30 year long life of crime -- but that's all in the past now. Straight and narrow now, baby. Vote Pitts.

The full article also has info on the other three convicted felons running for Mayor of the Motor City. It is a jaw-dropping read.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 19, 2017)

I can't cite any specific reasons not to elect people like this......surely, D.C. knows what the people want.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marion_Barry


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 19, 2017)

Detroit still exists?
That's actually mildly impressive.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 19, 2017)

Greene and Bomer at least both look pretty legit


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 19, 2017)

There's some meme that compares both Hiroshima and Nagasaki to Detroit.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 19, 2017)

One of the funniest memories is of a guy who used to play basketball with us on weekly young men church gatherings (12-18), and it felt like every couple of minutes, he'd flex his arm (he was a fatty) and then yell "Detroit!" I can't help but think of him reading this.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 19, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> he'd flex his arm (he was a fatty)


What


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 19, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What


Your icon is completely fitting in this situation.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 19, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What



Chicken butt.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 19, 2017)

Greene looks like a bootleg Kevin Hart.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 19, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Chicken butt.




Why?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2017)

Experience in the legal system does seem to be the chosen avenue into politics for many.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)

That's actually very hilarious, lmao.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 19, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Why?



Why not? I'm more awake to address the other question. Was my wording not good? Fat guy, flexed his arm, bicep maybe the better term, and yelled "Detroit!" Why? I have no fucking clue. Just accept its weirdness and laugh. I never questioned it anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 19, 2017)

could be worse. for instance, you could live in Alberta, where the premier is a complete green-freakish idiot who only cares about her own agenda.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 19, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Why not? I'm more awake to address the other question. Was my wording not good? Fat guy, flexed his arm, bicep maybe the better term, and yelled "Detroit!" Why? I have no fucking clue. Just accept its weirdness and laugh. I never questioned it anyways.




You were supposed to say, "Chicken thigh."


You know what?
What?
Chicken Butt. You know why?
Why?
Chicken thigh.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 19, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> You were supposed to say, "Chicken thigh."
> 
> 
> You know what?
> ...



My knowledge only stretches to butts.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 19, 2017)

Didn't Malcom merlyn destroy Detroit 5 years ago?


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> My knowledge only stretches to butts.



Technically, cloacas.


----------

